
Can You Hear Me Now? Spotty Reception in the Heart of Silicon Valley - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/30/us/spotty-cell-reception-in-the-heart-of-silicon-valley.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=mini-moth&region=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below&_r=0
======
PaulHoule
Nyt should try using a cell phone in Manhattan. It is pretty bad there too.

Any other industry would be threatening to leave but SV is such a circle jerk
it would dry up and blow away.

